

Aleph, from monome: Programmable Sound Computer That Does Anything - Ryanmf
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2013/09/aleph-monome-programmable-sound-computer-anything/
Official product page here[0], additional details here[1], and forum discussion over here[2].<p>This is very exciting. As with other monome projects, the hardware itself isn&#x27;t open source, but everything else about the project is.<p>[0]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;monome.org&#x2F;aleph&#x2F;
[1]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;monome.org&#x2F;aleph-details&#x2F;
[2]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;monome.org&#x2F;community&#x2F;discussion&#x2F;16777&#x2F;
======
Ryanmf
Official product page here[0], additional details here[1], and forum
discussion over here[2].

This is very exciting. As with other monome creations, the hardware itself
isn't open source, but everything else about the project is.

[0][http://monome.org/aleph/](http://monome.org/aleph/)

[1][http://monome.org/aleph-detail/](http://monome.org/aleph-detail/)

[2][http://monome.org/community/discussion/16777/](http://monome.org/community/discussion/16777/)

